#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  BitTorrent Problems!

## Hootad Binky

With avi tv shows I've downloaded (Simpsons) the soundtrack is ahead of the picture by a few seconds: highly annoying! Should I be choosing a different format? Also downloaded The Office and got nothing, just a blank screen with a jagged brown going across it. What am I doing wrong?

----------


## ChiangMai noon

I'm not a techie, but they might just be bad torrents.
Where are you downloading them from.
I use torrentspy.com.
mainly because the comments tell you whether or not the torrent is a good one and worth downloading.
Have never had any problems with it at all.

----------


## slimboyfat

for the blank screen problem maybe you dont have the correct codecs installed.

i find the K-Lite codec pack is pretty good and free to download, just do a search on google and download it.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

> K-Lite codec pack


does that make all media work?
i don't understand what codecs are all about.

----------


## man with no head

Codecs are the audio/video equivalents of languages. Without the proper codec installed your OS and media player will not understand how to decode the audio or video you want to be entertained by. This will result in a blank screen or really annoying error messages about sheep and Englishmen.

Codecs came about originally as a way to make money by allowing a person to compress a file down from the original size (MP3/MPEG/JPEG are all codecs owned by large corporations...if you actually pay for your software part of the cost is paid in royalties to the companies that own the software patents for those codecs). There are now 'free' versions of those codecs around that bypass the royalties but generally require you to download and install codec packs. The most common are DiVX, MP3 (LAME), XviD (which is just DivX backwards). MP3, for example, comes in many flavors with the original ownership being tied to Fraunhofer, a German company. LAME is simply a free version of the codec that doesn't require royalties (in the same way that large and huge mean the same).

If your video and audio are out of sync it means the person who created the video didn't do a good job. Trash it and find another version.

----------


## lom

Codec - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## lom

> If your video and audio are out of sync it means the person who created the video didn't do a good job.


Can also be a buggy codec.

----------


## man with no head

Maybe, but, more likely a person trying to render a video with a substandard computer setup that resulted in data corruption (such as a slow hard drive not being able to keep up with the data being generated) or perhaps improper demuxing and muxing of the audio and video sources (sometimes a person will take a video of a TV show captured in another country and try to splice a different audio track to it).

Or, even worse comes the PAL/NTSC nightmare. I have found this to be a problem when converting video formats. I also downloaded some videos last week and the frame rates were only 15 frames per second (NTSC is 29.97 FPS and PAL is 25 FPS). Low frame rate = crappy computer used to capture the video. Impossible to make those look decent.

----------


## slimboyfat

anyway let Hootad Blinky install the codecs and see if it solves the problem  :Smile:

----------


## man with no head

A beer says it won't solve the sound/video synchronization problem  :beer:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
it didn't.
he got the codec advice on ajarn and all he got was a blank screen.

----------


## man with no head

(If using Windows)

Download this program:

GSpot Codec Information Appliance

Open your video file and look at the highlighted section:



This will tell you the codec needed and whether it's installed or not.

----------


## Butterfly

fuck, I have GSPOT somewhere on my PC but I never knew what it was for. Thanks.

----------


## Hootad Binky

Ok, downloaded direct x. Had to use an old version from Oldversion.com because my copy of Windows isn't genuine. Made no difference!

Then downloaded VLC on the advice of an ajarn poster. Screen is black for VLC. Audio/video out of synch on Media Player.

Will try Surasak's GSpot idea^ above!

----------


## slimboyfat

> ^
> it didn't.
> he got the codec advice on ajarn and all he got was a blank screen.


yeah i told you it was nothing to do with the codecs  :Cool:

----------


## Hootad Binky

Giving torrentspy a go!

----------


## mrsquirrel

Get a filter.

Something like Peer Guardian. If bad data is being put into your torrents it may be effecting them.

Peer Guardian blocks known sources for corrupt torrent data.

----------


## man with no head

Usually if that's the case then the torrents never complete. If a torrent has something like 1500 seeders and 10 leechers you know it's a fake being fed with bad data.

----------


## Hootad Binky

Got rid of bitTorrent!

Went to Torrentspy, which recommended uTorrent, which I installed, and then put the SAME number 16881, in the Add Port boxes, both for TCP and UDP or whatever, as recommended by Torrent spy (I think).

Data trickling...

I'm going to bed!

----------


## man with no head

uTorrent is much better. That's what I use.

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I use BitComet & uTorrent. I prefer BC, but there's not much between them really.

----------


## Hootad Binky

Using uTorrent + Windows Media Player and downloaded my first Simpsons episode successfully, yay!  :Smile:  The VLC player didn't work on the same file: (audio but black screen).

Thanks for all your help, got it working now!


It's a major thing for me because I don't have cable tv!

----------


## RDN

> uTorrent is much better. That's what I use.


Have you ever tried Azureus? That's what I use - I haven't tried many others - and have had few problems with it, so I'm interested to know if there are better clients available.

----------


## man with no head

I don't use that because it requires Java (Java is very insecure and an easy target for viruses/malware through your web browser).

----------


## Butterfly

> I don't use that because it requires Java (Java is very insecure and an easy target for viruses/malware through your web browser).


I hate fucking Java apps, too slow and useless. ABC is ok and I will try uTorrent

----------


## lom

> (Java is very insecure and an easy target for viruses/malware through your web browser).


That is only half of the truth. The other half is that both FireFox and
Explorer has security settings where you can decide for yourself if Java through the browser is allowed or not.

----------


## Hootad Binky

Java is a huge file also!

----------


## man with no head

Especially when other BT apps don't require it.

----------


## RDN

> uTorrent is much better. That's what I use.


I'll give that one a try - just as soon as my 10.9 GB Monty Python sketches have finished downloading.  :Smile:   Only 4 GB remaining to download...

----------


## man with no head

I wonder if that's the same torrent I tried to download and finally gave up after three weeks?

----------


## RDN

> I wonder if that's the same torrent I tried to download and finally gave up after three weeks?


Azureus says it'll be done in 2 or 3 more weeks. It also says it's got 70 seeds and 459 peers! But only one of the guys I'm connected to has it all. It's coming down at about 2 or 3 kB/s, so I'll just leave it ticking over...

----------


## man with no head

I think it's a fake.

----------


## Gerbil

> I don't use that because it requires Java (Java is very insecure and an easy target for viruses/malware through your web browser).


Not strictly correct, I hate Java because it's bloody slow and a resource hog, but java apps running within it are in a sandbox and can't hurt your actual PC.

Azureus is the only Java app I run. I've tried uTorrent and a couple of others for torrent downloads but Azureus has performed better than the rest, so I just leave it running on an old PC in the corner of my study.

I just had a quick look at the Azureus stats and I've downloaded roughly 800GB over the last 6 months  :Smile:  (I spend a lot of time burning DVDs  :Sad:  )

----------


## RDN

> ...I just had a quick look at the Azureus stats and I've downloaded roughly 800GB over the last 6 months  (I spend a lot of time burning DVDs  )


 :Smile:  Since Sept 13th, I've downloaded 117 GB. No wonder I need a new hard disk.





> I think it's a fake.


O Ye of little faith! It's real:

----------


## man with no head

I mean the whole torrent. Pieces of a torrent can be fake and still allow for some portions to complete. It's not unusual for torrents to reach 80-90&#37; and never complete. When the hashfalls get very high on a torrent it means it likely will never reach 100%.

----------


## Butterfly

> java apps running within it are in a sandbox and can't hurt your actual PC.


actually no, the sandbox is the problem as it's usually the source of the security leak. Java is as unsecure as anything else.




> Since Sept 13th, I've downloaded 117 GB. No wonder I need a new hard disk.


Goodness, are you guys running a bootleg video shop ? I must download no more than 5Gb per month, on a good month

----------


## man with no head

.....

----------


## RDN

> .....


 

.....  :Smile:  

Your ratio's not too good! Oh, but I remember you talking about a utility to "fiddle" it. Does that mean you can stop seeding and remove downloaded stuff from your PC without affecting your ratio? I'd like to delete some stuff that I've copied to CD/DVD, but don't want to affect the ratio.





> ...Goodness, are you guys running a bootleg video shop ? I must download no more than 5Gb per month, on a good month


For me, it's just the novelty of it at the moment... the novelty of thinking "What music/application/video do I want right now? I wonder if there's a torrent for it..." and then just add it to the list.  :Smile: 





> I mean the whole torrent. Pieces of a torrent can be fake and still allow for some portions to complete. It's not unusual for torrents to reach 80-90% and never complete. When the hashfalls get very high on a torrent it means it likely will never reach 100%.


I have had some stuck at 99.x% because the one and only seeder is not online and all the other peers are missing the same bit as me.

There's one CD - The Shangri-Las "Myrmidons of Melodrama" - that was stuck at 99.4% for about a month. Then, about a week ago I saw it was downloading again and kept my fingers crossed that the last three files, each missing 2 or 3 pieces would complete... but the bugger logged off with just one file and one piece missing. But I won't give up, I'll keep waiting for that last piece!

That Monty Python torrent is still coming down slowly. I've got one complete episode but there are lots of others that are just missing one or two pieces, so I'm sure they'll start finisihing soon.

----------


## man with no head

I'm talking about failed downloads when you see like 100 seeders and 50 leechers. That means someone is intentionally distributing a bad torrent.

Oh, and with the ratio thing: yes, the ratio software is recently discovered. My DSL is almost 10 times faster downstream than up (because I live too far from the telephone company's switching station) so it's been a real PITA to keep even that ratio. Now it's not a problem.

I've had many large torrents never complete despite having plenty of seeds. The worst is when it's a bunch of RAR files because a person can be an ass and switch one RAR file and make a torrent useless. It pollutes the torrent so it never finishes, or, even worse gives you a corrupt ISO. People who make RAR torrents should be forced to have bamboo slivers inserted under their fingernails.

You don't need to worry about ratio unless you are a member of a torrent site that requires a certain ratio to keep an account. With my upload speed I can't possibly keep a 1:1 ratio.

----------


## man with no head

> Originally Posted by Gerbil
> 
> java apps running within it are in a sandbox and can't hurt your actual PC.
> 
> 
> actually no, the sandbox is the problem as it's usually the source of the security leak. Java is as unsecure as anything else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For me it's collecting movies/TV shows which aren't on DVD (yet). And I 'm collect MP3s as well for the long life in Thailand when I won't likely have DSL where I'll be staying.

----------


## lom

> Oh, and with the ratio thing: yes, the ratio software is recently discovered. My DSL is almost 10 times faster downstream than up (because I live too far from the telephone company's switching station) so it's been a real PITA to keep even that ratio. Now it's not a problem.


Yes it is still a problem, but you have made it someone elses problem
instead of taking care of it yourself  :Sad: 




> With my upload speed I can't possibly keep a 1:1 ratio.


Pure bollox, you can if you want to !! 
I am keeping a 1:1 ratio or better,  here in Thailand..

----------


## man with no head

How do you propose I do that when my download is 10:1 to my upload? I can download a 4GB movie in one day. It would take about 10 more days to reach a 1:1: ratio. So, for 10 days that means I can't download anything else. There are no other alternatives for where I live.

The U.S. is actually far behind most other nations when it comes to real broadband. FIOS is coming but it's a year away.

----------


## RDN

> How do you propose I do that when my download is 10:1 to my upload? I can download a 4GB movie in one day. It would take about 10 more days to reach a 1:1: ratio. So, for 10 days that means I can't download anything else. There are no other alternatives for where I live.
> 
> The U.S. is actually far behind most other nations when it comes to real broadband. FIOS is coming but it's a year away.


What I do (have done up 'til today) to is leave everything in my download folder so it can be uploaded. But I've now done a test - I deleted a 2.2 GB MP3 collection that had a ratio of 5.038 from my download directory (after copying it somewhere else first).

It made no difference to my overall statistics - my overall ratio is still 1.439. So I'll be doing that a lot more - deleting from my download folder once I've copied the torrent to a CD/DVD or another drive.

My upload is usually 4 or 5 times my download, so my ratio is always good. I think Azureus uses this to regulate something or other, but not sure what.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

just checked and my ratio is 1.048.
 :Smile: 

it used to be crap but hose 9/11 conspiracy documents are flying up.

----------


## dirtydog

Its not azeraus that causes the problems but some torrent sites want a fair ratio up and down, the ones I use don't care, also others can check your ratio and block you if they wish from downloading from them  :Sad:

----------


## RDN

> Its not azeraus that causes the problems but some torrent sites want a fair ratio up and down, the ones I use don't care, also others can check your ratio and block you if they wish from downloading from them


Do you know how those sites calculate the ratio? I assumed the ratio was for stuff you downloaded from them and uploaded to them. So your overall Azureus (or any other) ratio would not be relevant to them.

Or is this what you were saying anyway?

----------


## RDN

> just checked and my ratio is 1.048.
> 
> 
> it used to be crap but hose 9/11 conspiracy documents are flying up.


Yes, the world is full of strange people  :Wink:   :Very Happy:

----------


## man with no head

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> Its not azeraus that causes the problems but some torrent sites want a fair ratio up and down, the ones I use don't care, also others can check your ratio and block you if they wish from downloading from them 
> 
> 
> Do you know how those sites calculate the ratio? I assumed the ratio was for stuff you downloaded from them and uploaded to them. So your overall Azureus (or any other) ratio would not be relevant to them.
> 
> Or is this what you were saying anyway?


Individuals sites monitor what you upload and download. For example, say you join a site featuring Monty Python ISOs. 4GB each. When you download it the torrent comes from thate tracker only and cannot usually be shared with non-members (due to an MD5 hash that matches your download only). When you complete the download your ratio for that item gets averaged with any additional uploads or downloads you make on that site.

The overall average in your BT app is irrelevant.

As you see my ratio is about 70GB up for 400 GB down. That's due to some of the torrents I download not having many seeds so the download speed is slow...maybe 1-2 weeks for 4GB versus 1 day. That causes the upload to be higher than it normally would if I downloaded torrents with about a 1:1 seed/peer ratio.

So, yeah, sites that require a certain ratio now require cheating just to keep membership (the old way around this was to signup with new accounts once the old account was banend due to having a low ration). Personally I think ratio enforcement is a load of crap because not everyone in the world has high upload speeds.

The same thing happened long ago with a program called Hotline. Originally it was the best  P2P app around (long before Napster even) until the idiots owning the servers started requiring uploads before one could download (prior to that it was a sharing system that didn't require any uploads like BT or eDonkey require now). Of course this caused the owners of the servers to get very good collections of stuff while no guarantee that anyone could ever download. As a result the Hotline community went down the toilet and today you might be hard pressed to find anyone who has actually heard of it.

----------


## keda

How do you people get such high speeds? My Azureus rarely downloads at more than 10kps, mostly less than 5 and sometimes 0 for hours on end.

I started a thread on this gripe a while back, but it's lost now because for some reason the screen doesn't load fully; just a gremlin that visits from time to time then goes away.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
what connection do you have?

----------


## keda

Am using Maxnet 256/128. Azureus ratio 2.163, NAT ok. 

Last 11 hours I download 8mb, but still remember the good old days on a basic 56k connection where I would routinely reach speeds of 40kps.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

That's the one I've got and I consistently gewt over 20kb/s....

Frankie has just upgraded to the 1 mb and claims to be getting 80 kb/s.
I shall upgrade next month. It's only 400 baht more.





> 56k connection where I would routinely reach speeds of 40kps.


I find that difficult to believe.
I got closer to 1 kb/s.

are you sure that the 40 wasn't your connection speed?

----------


## keda

Nope, somehow the CSL pack zipped along several times faster than ADSL, or my ADSL.

I did consider upgrading, but my slowness is probably more a software job than service.

----------


## man with no head

Look at the list of peers and perhaps that can answer your question. You might be hitting a torrent where all the seeds have slow uploads to you.

If the ratio is like 10 seeds / 100 leechers you aren't going to go anywhere fast.

----------


## lom

> You might be hitting a torrent where all the seeds have slow uploads to you.


You seem to have totally misunderstood the torrent principle.
What a seed gives to a leacher should be shared by that leacher to other leachers , and I don't believe that the upload speed from all participants to you are slow.. 
But of course, nodes put priority in communication with other nodes that are sharing. So if you don't give you will get very little..




> If the ratio is like 10 seeds / 100 leechers you aren't going to go anywhere fast.


Bollox ! A torrent really only need 1 seed at any time.
If the leachers are not cheating , that is.

----------


## man with no head

What are you smoking? One seed cannot necessarily feed 100 or even 1000 leechers well. Are you suggesting a seed on dial up can feed lots of leechers? Even a seeder on DSL isn't going to do much if there's a huge swarm of leechers.

The theory is that one seed passes a piece to one leecher and in turn that same piece can be passed onto subsequent leechers until all leechers have that piece. In reality it doesn't work that way due to overhead.

I've been working on a 1GB torrent for over 2 days now. There are currently 49 seeds and almost 500 leechers. My download speed is less than 4k/sec (in fact I'm uploading more than I'm getting at this point).

In contrast last week a Thai movie torrent with 10 seeds and myself as being the only leecher resulted in a 4GB download in about 24 hours.

Since you cannot know the completion &#37; of the leechers connected to you it's therefore important to connect to a swam with a high ratio of seeds to leechers.

Also, you must take into account reality: if you have a 1:1 ratio on your torrent it doesn't mean you uploaded a complete file exactly as you downloaded....for example, say a torrent is made up of 1000 pieces. You could have simply uploaded the same piece 1000 times and as such uploaded the same amount of data as you downloaded despite the fact that it wasn't 100% identical to the whole file.

----------


## lom

> The theory is that one seed passes a piece to one leecher and in turn that same piece can be passed onto subsequent leechers until all leechers have that piece. In reality it doesn't work that way due to overhead.


What overhead ? 
The only overhead there is , is the protocol overhead and it is very small.
But if you say that 70&#37; of the swarm is not sharing properly, then I can agree with you. That is the major reason for slow downloads.




> Since you cannot know the completion % of the leechers connected to you it's therefore important to connect to a swam with a high ratio of seeds to leechers.


Every node knows exactly what pieces all the other nodes in the swarm has, and therefore also knows their exact completion.
You are very wrong if you believe that it is better to be connected to a lot of nodes with 100% completion ( ie  seeds)  than to  other leachers.

All bittorrent clients are searching for, and putting priority to nodes with which they can have a two-way communication. Nodes from whom they try to get the least available piece in order to share it with other nodes and get other pieces from them. Usually you will be connected to such nodes until there is nothing more to share between them and you.
But if you don't give them something at a resonable speed, they will try to find better partners to share with !!

The principle for a seed in bittorrent is that he should spread the pieces over many leachers and let them do the job of sharing with each other.
Seeds do monitor how fast a certain node do the sharing of a recent received piece. Nodes that can redistribute fast will get priority from the seed. Slow nodes will be ignored or get very low priority.





> I've been working on a 1GB torrent for over 2 days now. There are currently 49 seeds and almost 500 leechers. My download speed is less than 4k/sec (in fact I'm uploading more than I'm getting at this point).


That is the problem with too big swarms, they become slow.
But there is a lot one can do to improve the situation and become a node that many nodes want to communicate with. 
One important thing is to make sure that you have a decent up-speed, remember that the bittorrent protocol starts to get efficient at around 2Kbyte/second. Anything lower than that is just a waste of resources.
Lower the number of outgoing connections to make sure you don't fall below 2K. Reduce the number of torrents you are running in parallell.
And maybe most important, reduce the number of allowed incoming connections.
There are very few routers on the market that can cope with 500 connections, most of them start to choke around 50 !

----------


## man with no head

The problem I notice is that the seeds/leechers change consistently. If you had the same group of seeds/leechers connected for enough time then everyone would get a full download.

Just in the past hour on the aforementioned 1GB torrent the seeds have dropped down to 2 and the leechers have gone up. In my particular swarm there's only 2 people that have more than I do. The rest of them are sending me nothing and they come from different IPs now. So, I'm getting nowhere because the group I'm in right now doens't have much to send to me. I'm sending out more than I'm getting.

If the pieces were really being distributed equally it should be theretically possible to complete a download with no active seeds. However, I have had torrents in the past get stuck and never reach 100&#37; or even 90%. Thus, without some seeds, the distribution can never be finished to those who don't have a complete download (and I'm referring to torrents that show thousands of completed downloads according to the tracker).

If everyone had equivalent upload and download speeds then it would work better. But the flaw here is that not everyone can upload as fast as they can download (I can't because my DSL speeds are 768 down/128 up). So, I generally can never contribute all that much (in a recently completed torrent I managed a .068 ratio since there were plenty of seeds and few leechers).

----------


## lom

> Even a seeder on DSL isn't going to do much if there's a huge swarm of leechers.


The swarm speed can of course never get higher than the original seeders speed. 




> Also, you must take into account reality: if you have a 1:1 ratio on your torrent it doesn't mean you uploaded a complete file exactly as you downloaded....for example, say a torrent is made up of 1000 pieces. You could have simply uploaded the same piece 1000 times and as such uploaded the same amount of data as you downloaded despite the fact that it wasn't 100&#37; identical to the whole file.


Of course. But since you have uploaded that piece to 1000 nodes, those nodes would have used their time to upload other pieces since they didn't have to do that certain piece which you took care of so good.
What matters is that you give  as much as you take. 
If you don't , then you have put the burden of your responsibility onto other nodes. If the overall share ratio is less than 1:1, then that torrent is predestinated to die..

----------


## lom

> If the pieces were really being distributed equally it should be theretically possible to complete a download with no active seeds.


Yes it is and I have done that so many times. 
In a similar way, I have downloaded complete torrents without ever beeing connected to the single original seeder. It is enough for the swarm that one of the nodes has communication with the seeder, if that leacher can redistribute with reasonable speed. I'm downloading a torrent right now where I can't communicate with the seeder. But there is another node that can and he is sending to me with very good speed. I see his completion growing and he will soon become a second seeder so I do not worry at all about not being connected to the seeder.




> If everyone had equivalent upload and download speeds then it would work better. But the flaw here is that not everyone can upload as fast as they can download (I can't because my DSL speeds are 768 down/128 up). So, I generally can never contribute all that much (in a recently completed torrent I managed a .068 ratio since there were plenty of seeds and few leechers).


That is only a bad excuse surasak. 
You are supposed to keep at least a 1:1 ratio, if not then you are parasiting, stealing from the community.
Your 1:6 assymetrical dsl tells me that you need to keep seeding 6 times longer than the time it took you to download.. 
Or limit your download speed so it matches your upload speed..
The flaw as you call it, is that people take for granted  that it is their right to continiously download with higher speed than they upload with.

----------


## man with no head

Supposed to keep a 1:1 ratio? Pray tell, how does one do that without a 1:1 ratio of upstream/downstream? It's not my problem that my ISP won't offer higher upstream.

In the real world my speeds are more like 100kbps down/8-10kbps up. If I limit my downloads then it sucks up bandwidth for a longer time that someone else could use to finish theirs faster. That means some other fool has to wait 10 days to finish a download since I'm taking that long. I think it would be rude to limit download speeds. I've never heard of a single person ever doing that.

Like I'm going to stop downloading for 10 days just to seed something so that I've hit a 1:1 ratio? Completely hose the upstream so that it becomes impossible to even use a web browser? I don't think so.

----------


## lom

> Supposed to keep a 1:1 ratio? Pray tell, how does one do that without a 1:1 ratio of upstream/downstream?


I gave  you a few hints how to do it..




> It's not my problem that my ISP won't offer higher upstream.


I see. So it's ok that it becomes someone elses problem ?
Someone has to do what you're not doing..




> Like I'm going to stop downloading for 10 days just to seed something so that I've hit a 1:1 ratio?


Yes, if that is what is needed. Do you think you have a constitutional right to download all the time without uploading the same amount ?

Surasak, I have used bittorrent since the very very beginning. 
It was extremely fast then when there were only a couple of thousand enthusiasts using it. All of them honouring the sharing principle.
That lasted for around 6 month , then the first hacked cheating client appeared. Together with the moron users from Kazaa, WinMx, and Limewire with their misconfigured torrent clients.
Today, a really good swarm contains *only* 60&#37; of those morons..
A bad one up to 90%..
And everyone is complaining, asking why bittorrent is so slow..





> Completely hose the upstream so that it becomes impossible to even use a web browser? I don't think so.


Just another common excuse., I've heard them all before..
 "But I need some bandwidth for my other applications".
Yes, but while your web browser sends a request  packet  of around 1Kb or less, you will  receive  a reply which  usually is 100 - 1000 times greater.
Maybe it is the download you should cap in your torrent client ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Now read it again, "honouring the sharing principle".
Too communistic for a seppo I guess :guitar:

----------


## man with no head

Were you ever a part of the P2P scene back in the early 1990s? Ratios never existed until torrents and other P2P apps such as eMule become available. P2P apps in the 1990s were based on give and take. The idea was to make a collection of things available for download. If you had a file that wasn't available on the server you joined then you uploaded that. That was sufficient back in the day. Even if you had nothing to offer it really didn't matter as the idea was focused on sharing. This was the best P2P system that ever existed and it's a damn shame it's gone.

Ever since Kazaa/emule/Bittorrent came available the notion that someone should give as much as they take came into play. It's a nonsensical scheme that is impossible for every user to reach simply because not every torrent has high demand. As I stated the Thai movie I downloaded resulted in my upload of about 300MB of data for a download of 4.5GB. Even when I left the item to seed nobody was leeching from me for days. If I follow your thinking it would mean I could never download anything again if nobody downloaded the movie again since I could never reach a 1:1 ratio. It's absurd.

Ratios are crap. The sharing principle means that you give and take...not that you give 100&#37; of what you take. Most clients require that you upload a certain amount to download a certain amount. If there is nobody downloading then I should not have to wait until I reach 1:1 just to start downloading something else. Modern P2P apps force you to at least give something up because it's acknolwedged that not everyone has the same amount of bandwidth available.

----------


## Butterfly

> You are very wrong if you believe that it is better to be connected to a lot of nodes with 100&#37; completion ( ie seeds) than to other leachers.


Wouldn't a seed give you a higher probability to complete your download since other leechers might only be partial ? I think this is the whole purpose of seeding, it's to help complete the download, without them you would have little chance to finish your download if there were not enough seeders in the past to spread all the parts to the leechers.




> If the pieces were really being distributed equally it should be theretically possible to complete a download with no active seeds. However, I have had torrents in the past get stuck and never reach 100% or even 90%.


See my comments above, not enough seeds decrease your probability to complete your download if all the leechers are partial because seeding was insufficient. Basically all leechers are sharing the same partial parts, totally useless since no seeders has been there long enough to spread their 100% download. Therefore you need a lot of seeders to successfully complete a download through time. Time is key in torrent.

----------


## Butterfly

By the way, I am using uTorrent now and it's great.

----------


## man with no head

Yes, of course, I have several torrents which will not complete because there are no seeds. Been that way for weeks; I finally gave up on them.

One might complete a torrent if there are no seeds but it's highly unlikely.

----------


## keda

If you switch BT clients, will unfinished downloads be compatible with the new one, or is it a heave and a sigh and start all over?

----------


## lom

> a heave and a sigh and start all over


Yes, that's what it is. But you can of course run them both for a short time while your finnishing your downloads. Just set them up on different ports.

----------


## man with no head

You can complete a download if you change clients. You'll need to copy the torrent's 'xxx.torrent' file to the new client's torrent folder and then copy the downloaded contents over to the new client's download directory. I've done this with uTorrent, Bitlord, and BitComet with no issues.

----------


## Wallalai

> Basically all leechers are sharing the same partial parts


Sorry but that's wrong. With Azureus, in the "Details" tab you can see which pieces you have compared to the other leechers. I download a torrent now who is only 16&#37; completed and I can see that I have pieces that other leechers with 75% completion doesn't have and a leecher with 4.5% completed have pieces that I don't have. We have also pieces in common. So actually I download from the sources (seeders) and from all other leechers, more or less advanced than me.

----------


## lom

> I've done this with uTorrent, Bitlord, and BitComet with no issues.


As far as I know, uTorrent has quite a different format for their "pieces" than the other two. BitLord is BitComet so no big surprise that you can copy between those.

----------


## RDN

> Originally Posted by Butterfly
> 
> Basically all leechers are sharing the same partial parts
> 
> 
> Sorry but that's wrong. With Azureus, in the "Details" tab you can see which pieces you have compared to the other leechers. I download a torrent now who is only 16% completed and I can see that I have pieces that other leechers with 75% completion doesn't have and a leecher with 4.5% completed have pieces that I don't have. We have also pieces in common. So actually I download from the sources (seeders) and from all other leechers, more or less advanced than me.


I think it's often true, too. I have three torrents "stuck".

One is at 81.1% and all other peers have exactly the same pieces as me.
Ditto another at 99.7% (3 peers, all missing one piece), and one at 99.4% (several peers all missing 7 pieces).

I even sent a message to the original seeder of one of them to ask him/her to re-seed, but no luck.

----------


## man with no head

How do you resume - AzureusWiki

This goes into more detail about what I posted.

----------


## Wallalai

> I think it's often true, too. I have three torrents "stuck".  One is at 81.1&#37; and all other peers have exactly the same pieces as me. Ditto another at 99.7% (3 peers, all missing one piece), and one at 99.4% (several peers all missing 7 pieces).


Can happen if there is no more source (100% completed torrent), I avoid torrents without at least 1 source. And it's why I try to share at least as much ore more than I've downloaded, to allow other leechers less advanced than me to complete the download. Actually I'm seeding 5 torrents and one is nearly completed.
I'v tried uTorrent but it seems that I've a far less download rate than with Azureus, don't know why ?

----------


## Wallalai

> Originally Posted by surasak
> 
> I've done this with uTorrent, Bitlord, and BitComet with no issues.
> 
> 
> As far as I know, uTorrent has quite a different format for their "pieces" than the other two. BitLord is BitComet so no big surprise that you can copy between those.


I'v done it with uTorrent and Azureus too.

----------


## keda

My downloads are on permanent seeding; easy.

----------


## AntRobertson

:Confused:  

What language are you okes speaking!?!  "Seeds"; "Leechers"; "Ratios"... I'm confused 

I considered it a minor triumph the other day when I even managed to download something using uTorrent (even with all sorts of connection problems according to uTorrent itself and a ludicrously slow d/l speed) and now I have to worry about things like ratios!?

Bugger.  :Sad:

----------


## man with no head

Seed = someone sharing a completed download.
Leecher = someone downloading but not finished yet.
Ratio = amount of data downloaded versus amount uploaded.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

My ratio is 1.35... not bad at all.

----------


## AntRobertson

> Seed = someone sharing a completed download. Leecher = someone downloading but not finished yet. Ratio = amount of data downloaded versus amount uploaded.


Ahhh, thank you!  Still a bit fuddled but I'm getting there...

One more question if you don't mind - this ratio thing:

I've read through the thread again and as I understand it (variables such as up and download speeds etc nothwithstanding) if I were to download 'File X' and basically leave it running overnight and assuming it finished at 2am and I then turned off or moved the file at 8am (6hrs upload) this should lead to a relatively good ratio?

And secondly what's so important about the ratio anyways?  I can see the theory (i.e. 'equal' sharing) but is it actually policed in some way (e.g. if your ratio is not good d/l's are limited)?

----------


## Wallalai

On most torrent sites there is no need to respect the 1:1 ratio. Only some of them require that your ratio is ~ 1:1 to allow you to download their torrent (Puretna for example). If you download from Mininova : The ultimate BitTorrent source! or Download music, movies, games, software! The Pirate Bay - The worlds largest BitTorrent tracker or others there is no such demand.

----------


## AntRobertson

Ahh ok, thanks for that.

As chance would have it I have been using both of those anyways (Miniova and Pirate Bay).  CMN keeps recommending this Torrents.com one but for some reason I can't seem to access it from either my work or home PC (either "Page Not Found" error or frezzes my PC)

----------


## ChiangMai noon

*torrentspy.com* Anthony.
 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

BTW, I now have a green book.
The bike is mine...

I was thinking of you as I twisted my way up Doi Suthep yesterday.

----------


## AntRobertson

> torrentspy.com Anthony.


Yeah, that one too.  It's weird though, 8/10 it won't even connect and then the few times it does it 'half-loads' and then just sits there doing nothing - freezes my PC and other sites as well.  For some reason it jumps the CPU usage to 100&#37;




> BTW, I now have a green book. The bike is mine... I was thinking of you as I twisted my way up Doi Suthep yesterday.


Bastard!  :Mad:  

I miss her...  :Sad:

----------


## man with no head

Ratios are based on the assumption that demand is always going to be higher than supply. If the demand is higher or equal to the supply then it's considered good etiquette to upload the same as you download. In theory. Someone here will state that you should always upload 1:1 based on what you download. In reality it's' simply not possible to do that all the time and to do that is simply horseshit. I have several torrents which range from .7 ratio to as low as .008. This is because there is no demand for the ones with low upload ratios. The further go get down the demand curve the more difficult it will be to get a higher upload ratio as most of the demand is gone.

Ratios come into play when a torrent site requires a certain ratio in order to get more download slots or to maintain membership. There are ways around this.

The benefit of bit torrent is a widespread distribution model that takes into account people with high and low bandwidth. Don't get hungup on the ratio business. This wasn't the way things used to be long ago.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

surasak.
I am having problems deleting a movie from my hard drive.
I downloaded kingdom of heaven and it was full of bugs, all jumpy and stuff.
funny enough it never went into my azureus folder after the download.

Can't delete the bastard, keep getting told another application is using it.
I want rid of it because it's a 1.37 gig file.

----------


## Butterfly

reboot or reformat the partition  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

^
what's that mean?

simply reboot my computer?

----------


## Butterfly

yep and delete the file, hopefully the "ghost" process will be gone

or you could quit your BT client first and see if it can delete

----------


## ChiangMai noon

tried quitting azureus.
even disconnected from the inernet.
no luck at all.

thanks anyway.

what's a ghost process?

----------


## Wallalai

A ghost process is a process who was belonging or linked with another process who is no more working; and doesn't switch off. Basically  :Smile:

----------


## man with no head

Shutting down and restarting the computer should get rid of the ghost process.

You could download this utility:

WhoLockMe Explorer Extension v1.04 beta (NT-Win2K-XP) download page

..and it will show you the process that's keeping the file from being deleted.

It sounds like your bit torrent client might have a lock on the file and if your client automatically starts when Windows starts then rebooting might just result in the same error again.

----------


## Wallalai

> It sounds like your bit torrent client might have a lock on the file and if your client automatically starts when Windows starts then rebooting might just result in the same error again.


I agree, I've thought about this issue but couldn't explain it due to my poor skills in english  :Smile:

----------


## man with no head

There should be a setting to disable automatic launch of the client when Windows starts. Setting that to 'no' along with rebooting should clear up the issue and allow for the torrent to be deleted.

----------


## RDN

> Originally Posted by RDN
> 
> I think it's often true, too. I have three torrents "stuck".  One is at 81.1% and all other peers have exactly the same pieces as me. Ditto another at 99.7% (3 peers, all missing one piece), and one at 99.4% (several peers all missing 7 pieces).
> 
> 
> Can happen if there is no more source (100% completed torrent), I avoid torrents without at least 1 source. ...


I think all of these torrents had 1 seed when I started, but that seed then  stopped seeding, which is not a nice thing to do, especially if you know people are downloading from you.

----------


## RDN

> ...One more question if you don't mind - this ratio thing:
> 
> I've read through the thread again and as I understand it (variables such as up and download speeds etc nothwithstanding) if I were to download 'File X' and basically leave it running overnight and assuming it finished at 2am and I then turned off or moved the file at 8am (6hrs upload) this should lead to a relatively good ratio?
> 
> And secondly what's so important about the ratio anyways?  I can see the theory (i.e. 'equal' sharing) but is it actually policed in some way (e.g. if your ratio is not good d/l's are limited)?


The ratio is clearly visible on a file by file basis in Azureus. You should never stop a completed torrent while its ratio is less than 1.0 unless it has lots of seeds (5 or more?). If you do, you are simply taking without giving back. 

No, the ratio is not policed, except by some specific sites.

My overall ratio is 1.752. A few days ago I was going to move a "Groundhogs" (UK R'n'B) music torrent from my completed folder when I saw someone was uploading it... so I left it there. My reasoning is: if I was downloading a rare torrent and it suddenly stopped, how would I feel?

It's ratio is at 1.644 now, and it's currently being uploaded at 15-20kBytes/s, so I'll leave it there. 

I always keep the .torrent file with the data files so I can re-seed later. That is my plan when I have enough disk space to have the .mp3's in both my Music folders (all nicely ordered so I can find them easily) and also in my Azureus download folder (a completely unstructured mess).

----------


## keda

My ratio's 2.369 but still slow on download; that said, I did manage to reach 15kps with El Cid.

----------


## AntRobertson

RDN,




> The ratio is clearly visible on a file by file basis in Azureus. You should never stop a completed torrent while its ratio is less than 1.0 unless it has lots of seeds (5 or more?). If you do, you are simply taking without giving back.


Again, thanks for the tips/pointers. I've been using uTorrent and I've noticed that some of the instructional material doesn't exactly match my version (maybe different/newer version?). Anyways I've been unable to find anything that lists a specific ratio in the 1.whatever ratio you mention although the 'Statistics' tab does give me a total upload/download total (same thing I guess, I'm just to thick to convert it).

I've also noticed that my downloads are consistently higher than uploads but imagine that's due to my relative speed connection. I've been reading about seeding itself and hope to be able to seed/upload some stuff shortly - as it is I've pretty much just let the original torrent 'on' for a few days after I've finished downloading it to hopefully even things up and allow others to download.

----------


## RDN

> RDN,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by RDN
> 
> ...


I've only ever used Azureus so don't know much about the others. Azureus is one of the most "feature rich" clients out there - you can find out just about anything about your torrents and peers: what IP address they are, what pieces they've got, what ratio your torrent is at, how big your "swarm" is and which of them you are uploading to and downloading from.

Some people consider all these features "bloatware", but I like them. Azureus is downloading at about 85-95 k bytes/sec currently and uploading at about 45. The download is high because I've just added a whole load of torrents (23!) tonight so it's pretty busy. But it's peaking at about 8% CPU, and running at 2 to 4% typically, so it's no probem for the PC.

If you can't see the individual ratio of a torrent in your BitTorrent client, then just leaving it there after it has finished for as long as you took to get it seems pretty fair!  :Smile:

----------


## keda

Now getting great download speeds, up to 45kps, but a small problem with Azureus eating up my disk.

After a file is downloaded, I save it to its logical place on my shared drive, but retain a copy of it at the original location for seeding. In other words, I have 2 copies of all files downloaded by Azureus.

If I simply move the completed file, seeding doesn't take place, I guess fairly because the client is looking for it in the wrong place.

So, is there some way I can move the completed download to its logical location on my shared drive, without keeping the original downloaded file, whilst still seeding?

----------


## RDN

> Now getting great download speeds, up to 45kps, but a small problem with Azureus eating up my disk.
> 
> After a file is downloaded, I save it to its logical place on my shared drive, but retain a copy of it at the original location for seeding. In other words, I have 2 copies of all files downloaded by Azureus.
> 
> If I simply move the completed file, seeding doesn't take place, I guess fairly because the client is looking for it in the wrong place.
> 
> So, is there some way I can move the completed download to its logical location on my shared drive, without keeping the original downloaded file, whilst still seeding?


Exactly what I've been thinking about. It would be nice if you could have more than one location for "completed" downloads, but I don't think you can. 

That's why I keep mine in the "completed" folder for as long as I can until the urge to file them away becomes too strong - and I move the music files to another folder, the videos to another and the utilities to another...

But if the torrent hasn't got many seeds, I'll leave it until it's ratio gets to 1.5.

----------


## keda

Some of my seeding ratios are as high as 3.5. Ok, will start purging.

----------


## lom

> So, is there some way I can move the completed download to its logical location on my shared drive, without keeping the original downloaded file, whilst still seeding?


Yes, stop and remove the torrent (without deleteing the torrent file), and copy the file to the desired location.

Open the torrent file again from Azureus and in the dialogue box there is a field for "Location to save data". Change the location to wherever you copied the download before. 
When Azureus sees the downloaded file, it will recheck it and find that it is complete and will therefore only seed from it.

----------


## Butterfly

or you could use uTorrent and it will do that for you automatically. It will move the file to a new location when it's finished and start seeding.

----------


## lom

> or you could use uTorrent and it will do that for you automatically. It will move the file to a new location when it's finished and start seeding.


So can Azureus , so that's no reason for changing client.
Problem with both of them though is they are not intelligent enough to distinguish between file types and move files to different locations based on file type. 
So if you wanna sort your porn downloads, you will have to manually move watersports into watersports subfolder, ladyboys into ladyboys subfolder, and so on  :guitar:

----------


## keda

Ok and thanks, will do from now, but if the file name is changed when moving it, will the torrent still accept it?

----------


## lom

> Ok and thanks, will do from now, but if the file name is changed when moving it, will the torrent still accept it?


Yes, you can point all the way down to filename and Azurues will check
that file and use it if it is identical in content.

Right click on a file listed in "Files in torrents", select "change destination" and
point to the file.

----------


## keda

Exploring Azureus, I created a few torrents linking to their logical locations, with the torrents saved to their default directory. All good so far; trying to upload them to piratebay, but keep getting problems, sometimes code entered wrongly though it isn't, then absence of description which caused another to fail, and finally a series of tracker errors.

----------


## lom

> Exploring Azureus, I created a few torrents linking to their logical locations, with the torrents saved to their default directory. All good so far; trying to upload them to piratebay, but keep getting problems, sometimes code entered wrongly though it isn't, then absence of description which caused another to fail, and finally a series of tracker errors.


There are two possibilities for you if you want to seed a torrent:

1. Download the original torrent file if one exists, and point Azureus to
   the place your file is located.

2. Create your own torrent and upload it to the tracker. Many trackers   requires you to download the torrent  which you just uploaded, otherwise  your seeding will not start.
PirateBay is also a bit slow to recognise torrents, seeders and leechers.
It can take up to half an hour before getting recognized there.

----------


## keda

Yes I tried uploading my own torrent to piratebay, which I assume is the tracker; then, I can't download it until it is uploaded/accepted by pbay. Ok, will try uploading to another site.

----------


## RDN

> Yes, you can point all the way down to filename and Azurues will check
> that file and use it if it is identical in content.
> 
> Right click on a file listed in "Files in torrents", select "change destination" and point to the file.


Thanks for this info - I just did that and after Azureus finished checking the files (in my "Music" sub-folder) it immediately moved the torrent from the upper "incomplete" window to the lower "completed and seeding" window (without actually moving the files).

So I am now permanently seeding the torrent from the folder I want it to be in.

----------


## man with no head

Or do like I do with uTorrent: it asks you where to save it each time when you start the torrent prior to downloading.

----------


## keda

lom, thanks much, now discovered a new and useful feature.

----------


## keda

ps: Would be nicer still if it could track the seeding file to it's  new location when moved; useful when moving borderline files from one folder to another.

----------


## lom

> ps: Would be nicer still if it could track the seeding file to it's new location when moved; useful when moving borderline files from one folder to another.


Azureus can do that also , if you have a good layout of your folders.
Open "Options" tab, "Files" subtab, "Completion moving" subtab.
Check the "When considering if download exists......" box !
But Azureus can not scan your complete hard disk(s) to find where a file has been moved,
you've got to keep your subfolders under one main folder.

Azurues can also separate fully downloaded files from partially downloaded either automatically (after download) or manually (when beeing removed) and keep them in different folders.

----------


## keda

Under Options/Files/Completion Moving, there is no _When considering if download exists_ box to check. I have tried moding to Intermediate and also Advanced, in case it then skows up as an option, but nothing there either.

----------


## lom

^ Guess it's time for you to update your Azureus then  :Cool: 
Don't remember how long it has been there though, but at least in all 2.5.0.1 versions.
I'm running their beta's and has recently updated from 2.5.01 B73 to
public release 2.5.0.2..

----------


## lom

Btw , the complete sentence is "When considering if downloads exists in default directory, also consider default subdirectories"

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I always download into the correct folder, so I don't need to move the file after I have finished downloading.

----------


## RDN

> I always download into the correct folder, so I don't need to move the file after I have finished downloading.


Doh! :WeAreNotWorthy:

----------


## Bobk_nyc

On a bit of a different track, I have looked on the torrrents for thai trainer with a serial # with no luck. any suggestions anyone?

Thanks

----------


## RDN

> On a bit of a different track, I have looked on the torrrents for thai trainer with a serial # with no luck. any suggestions anyone?
> 
> Thanks


 :Smile:   :Very Happy:   :Wink:

----------


## keda

> ^ Guess it's time for you to update your Azureus then 
> Don't remember how long it has been there though, but at least in all 2.5.0.1 versions.
> I'm running their beta's and has recently updated from 2.5.01 B73 to
> public release 2.5.0.2..


 It's on auto update so I think I should have the latest general release, which as far as I remember has been 2.5.0.2 for quite a while, but not sure which build.

----------


## keda

Thar she blows! Ok, sorted; now as long as I move files within the same main directory (off root) it should be ok?

----------


## lom

> now as long as I move files within the same main directory (off root) it should be ok?


Yes, but that main directory must be setup as your default download directory in Azureus if I grasp it correct. 
I don't use this function myselft so you've got to find out by yourself  :Wink:

----------


## ChiangMai noon

strangely enough, I don't understand any of this.
all my torrents are saved to a file called my movies on my c drive.
I keep finished torrents to seed unless they have already uploaded quicker than the download, then I delete the file and torrent file.

Is that wrong?

----------


## lom

> all my torrents are saved to a *file* called my movies on my c drive.


To a folder hopefully  :Smile: 
That's ok CMN, this is the way most user has it setup.
But Keda is in transformation from normal user to power user, now exploring some of Azureus bells and whistles.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

Thank God for that....
 :Smile: 

the folder is the big plain brownish one isn't it?

----------


## lom

> the folder is the big plain brownish one isn't it?


Mine are yellow, but I guess you can get them in any colour.
Right click on it and select "Properties" , it will show you what it is.
(Type:       File Folder)

----------


## keda

Ok, got it sorted to the point I can create torrents and also move them around. 

Now, I understand uploads do not appreciably affect download speeds, so no big deal if my system seeds 24/7. So far so good, only, it's rather time consuming to upload the couple dozen torrents I've created - haven't tried to submit anything downloaded as they automatically seed - so is there some way to batch upload torrents, or is a case of uploading each individually to several sites?

For uploading torrents, have given up on cranky pireatebay and torrentsomething, and now use fulldlls.com because no problem at all.

----------


## Hootad Binky

Off-topic, but relating to Op: I now use Winamp to play all torrents. Never a problem. Windows Media Player is crap. 

Crap!

----------


## ChiangMai noon

The vlc player is excellent.
has built in codecs that will play just about anything that won't play in the other media players.

----------


## RDN

> The vlc player is excellent.
> has built in codecs that will play just about anything that won't play in the other media players.


I used to use VLC to play FLAC files because WMP couldn't. But I stopped  using VLC when I found a bug in the player -  I noticed that it skips the beginning of FLAC files. 

I found these two threads about the problem on the VLC forum:

The VideoLAN Forums :: View topic - FLAC audio stutters at start?
The VideoLAN Forums :: View topic - FLAC problem


The fix I found was to get the FLAC codecs for WMP: oggcodecs_0.71.0946.exe. Now, my WMP plays FLAC files with no problems.

----------


## man with no head

I just convert them to 320kbps MP3. Saves a bunch of space.

The fewer codecs you need the better your computer behaves.

----------


## RDN

I haven't decided yet what's the best kbps MP3 to convert to. I used to think 128 was OK, until I got some good PC speakers - then I could tell the difference between 128 and 192. So then I thought 256 would be good enough... I'm still deciding.  :Smile:

----------


## Bobk_nyc

Hard drive s are cheap, and music, once it downsampled, can never return to original quality. I don't worry about how much  space stuff takes.

----------


## Butterfly

a very useful link: Utorrent .... the complete guide.

----------


## man with no head

> I haven't decided yet what's the best kbps MP3 to convert to. I used to think 128 was OK, until I got some good PC speakers - then I could tell the difference between 128 and 192. So then I thought 256 would be good enough... I'm still deciding.


At 320kbps I can't tell a difference between the FLAC and the MP3. And, yes, I have a Sound Blaster Audigy X-Fi with $100 headphones.

Some songs sound OK at 256 and some sound tinny or flat at 128. I avoid 128 whenever possible unless there's no other sources. The vast, vast majority of my MP3s are now 320.

Yes, hard drive space is cheap...but why bother with big files if you don't need them? You can't put FLAC on your iPod.

----------


## ChiangMai noon

yesterday I upgraded to a 1mb connection with maxnet and surprisingly it has made an enormous difference to my torrent download speeds.
i was expecting more of the same, but I have gone from maxing out at around 20 kb/s to being able to download 2 torrents.. both at around 40+ kb/s.

Wonderful stuff.
Have downloaded 10 episodes of the simpsons since I got home from work.
 :Smile:

----------


## keda

Anyone know why my downloads download more than the file size? One example from many: Death of a President is 699.6 mb, but I've downloaded more than 720 mb and it's still only 99.2&#37;. Sounds like some parts are downloaded more than once.

----------


## lom

^ Look at the "General" tab for that torrent in Azureus.
There you can see how much of the DL has been discarded.
20 Mb is a lot, too much, and is an indication of something wrong.

Fake torrent or an idiot original seeder who has modified the file
after having uploaded his torrent.

Download VideoLAN player 

VideoLAN - Free Software and Open Source video streaming solution for every OS!

it can play partially downloaded videos, and verify that the file is not a fake.

Torrents of popular movies/tv-series are attacked by MPA with
faked torrent data. 
Get PeerGuardian2  , it will keep them  away..

----------


## keda

Thanks. 8.93mb discarded, which still leaves more than 10 mb unaccounted for, plus the 3.5 mb remaining. No big deal whether it finishes today or next week, but nice to know how these things work.

----------


## man with no head

It likely never will finish. It'll keep downloading and throwing away the bad parts because of the corruption.

----------

